# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Επιτέλους Bridge mode σε ZTE ZXHN H168N

## iliteo

Μετά το σχετικό ψάξιμο, η μέρα που πολλοί περίμεναν.. έφτασε!  :Smile: 
Το *H168N* μπήκε σε *Bridge mode!*



Το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι το VLAN ID του παρόχου.



Μας δίνει την δυνατότητα να φτιάξουμε νέα σύνδεση, Bridge ή Routed.
Επίσης έχουν εμφανιστεί και τα κρυφά menus ..



..όπως το QoS..



..ή το Firmware Upgrade!



Το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι να μπούμε με κωδικούς *root*.

Για κάποιους λόγους δεν θα δημοσιοποιήσω προς το παρόν τους κωδικούς.
Ένας από αυτούς είναι ότι, δεν υπάρχει τρόπος (τουλ. δεν έχω βρει) να βγει εκτός το ACS των παρόχων.
Οπότε αν δουν οτι διέρρευσαν, μπορεί να τους αλλάξουν και να μας πετάξουν πάλι εκτός.
Όποιος θέλει όμως, μου στέλνει pm και τους δίνω να παίξει.  :Wink: 
Οι κωδικοί που έχω είναι για Hol. Δεν ξέρω αν κάνει για όλα.
(Φυσικά για ότι θα κάνετε είναι δικιά σας ευθύνη)
Αν υπάρχει κάποιος με Wind και δεν δουλέψουν, μου στέλνει το config.bin αφού αφαιρέσει τα προσωπικά του στοιχεία.

- - - Updated - - -

Απ' οτι είδα τυχαία, τα παραπάνω ισχύουν και για το ZTE ZXHN H367N και ίσως και  για τα παρόμοια..!!!  :Smile: 
Οι κωδικοί είναι ελαφρώς παραλλαγμένοι και ίσως προσωπικοί...!!!

----------


## Carni

Να ευχαριστήσω τον iliteo για την βοήθεια και που βρήκε λύση σε κάτι που η hol δεν ήθελε να δώσει.

Όντως δουλεύει και σε ZTE H367N.

----------


## Andro

> Να ευχαριστήσω τον iliteo για την βοήθεια και που βρήκε λύση σε κάτι που η hol δεν ήθελε να δώσει.
> 
> Όντως δουλεύει και σε ZTE H367N.


καλησπέρα, 

κατ αρχήν να ευχαριστήσω τον iliteo για την βοήθεια που βρήκε την λύση που χρειαζόμαστε οι περισσότεροι από εμάς, το θέμα μου τώρα είναι ότι, έχω κάνει πολλές προσπάθειες να συνδέσω το ZTE ZXHN H168N σε bridge mode με ένα Draytek vigor 2820n αλλά δεν κατάφερα να το κάνω να δουλέψει.... ενώ είχα και σημαντική βοήθεια  από τον φίλο babis3g που τον ευχαριστώ  :Respekt:  δείτε και τις αναρτήσεις,http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...45#post5621445,  έχει κανείς καμία ιδέα...., καμία συμβουλή...... εμπειρία..... τι μπορεί να κάνω λάθος στο setup? ακολούθησα το topic βήμα-βήμα και ενώ στο status φαίνεται ότι είναι σε bridge connection δεν απαντά στην κλήση PPPoE από την WAN2 (ethernet) του Vigor....ότι συνδυασμό και αν δοκίμασα,  έχει κανείς καμία ιδέα τι μπορώ να κάνω? με τι modem/router το έχετε συνδέσει και παίζει κανονικά?  έχω σπάει το κεφάλι μου  :Wall:  εάν χρειαστεί μπορώ να ανεβάσω και το config.bin με τις ρυθμίσεις που έκανα... ή/και το αρχικό config.bin..

Ευχαριστώ,

ΥΓ. αλήθεια, όταν το σύνδεσα την πρώτη φορά από το Support της HOL  μου είπαν να βάλω user name & passwd και στο wan της adsl?? μου είπαν ότι διαφορετικά δεν θα πάρει ip και internet.... ισχύει?

----------


## iliteo

Δυστυχώς μάλλον φαίνεται οτι έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα το firmware του ZTE.
Και εγώ δεν κατάφερα να πάρω ip σε bridge.. 2-3 μέρες που το έψαχνα.. δεν είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων.
Δεν κάνει dialing-authentication PPoE.
Στην αρχή νόμιζα οτι έφταιγε το ρούτερ που έβαζα, αλλά και με άλλο ρούτερ τα ίδια έκανε.
Τελικά το παράτησα και έβαλα άλλο πάνω.  :Thumb down: 
Αν έχει καταφέρει κάποιος επιτυχώς να το δουλέψει σε bridge, και να πάρει IP κανονικά, ας μας απαντήσει.

----------


## nicolasdr

> Δυστυχώς μάλλον φαίνεται οτι έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα το firmware του ZTE.
> Και εγώ δεν κατάφερα να πάρω ip σε bridge.. 2-3 μέρες που το έψαχνα.. δεν είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων.
> Δεν κάνει dialing-authentication PPoE.
> Στην αρχή νόμιζα οτι έφταιγε το ρούτερ που έβαζα, αλλά και με άλλο ρούτερ τα ίδια έκανε.
> Τελικά το παράτησα και έβαλα άλλο πάνω. 
> Αν έχει καταφέρει κάποιος επιτυχώς να το δουλέψει σε bridge, και να πάρει IP κανονικά, ας μας απαντήσει.


Ισχύει συν το γεγονος οτι υπολογιζει λανθασμενα τα στατιστικα της γραμμης,δειχνει υπερβολικα λαθη σαν ενα μοντεμ ρουτερ της thomson και γενικα το firmware ειναι σε εξαιρετικα πρωιμο σταδιο. Το λεω εχοντας το h367n αλλα εχουν τα ιδια προβληματα.  Ας αναμενουμε πιθανες αναβαθμισεις.

Με εκτιμηση

----------


## nicolasdr

Αν κάποιος θελει να χρησιμοποιησει το routerstats με το cpe αυτο τοτε μπορει να δει πως απο εδω: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...CE%97367%CE%9D

Με εκτιμηση

----------


## sokos

Υπάρχει κάποια φτηνή και αξιοπιστη λύση για Modemακι σε bridge κατάσταση?
Μου μπουκώνει πολύ το H168n σε τορρεντοκαταστάσεις και θέλω να βάλω σαν bridge και ενα Asus RT-18N που έχει δυνατό CPU να κάνει την βρωμοδουλειά.
Τί λετε?

----------


## netblues

Huawei HG612.

----------


## sokos

> Huawei HG612.


Το οποιό που το βρίσκουμε? στο θείο σκρουτζ δεν βγάζει κάτι.

----------


## netblues

ebay, κατα uk μερια...

----------


## fountopa

Καλησπέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά,

Νεότατος στο forum ... και υποψήφιος "περήφανος VDSL χρήστης" περιμένοντας την ενεργοποίηση από WIND !!!

Σήμερα παρέλαβα το ZTE ZXHN H168N και άρχισα το ψάξιμο μιας και είναι απαραίτητο να δουλέψει το χαριτωμένο σε bridge mode (μόνο σαν modem δλδ ) μπροστά από έναν ASUS RT-N66U router που έχω σήμερα (με NETGEAR DGND 3300v2 για ADSL modem).
Το ψάξιμο δεν με διαφώτισε / καθησύχασε. Παίζει τελικά;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων και σας εύχομαι ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ και ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ !

Με εκτίμηση
Παναγιώτης

----------


## nicolasdr

> Καλησπέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά,
> 
> Νεότατος στο forum ... και υποψήφιος "περήφανος VDSL χρήστης" περιμένοντας την ενεργοποίηση από WIND !!!
> 
> Σήμερα παρέλαβα το ZTE ZXHN H168N και άρχισα το ψάξιμο μιας και είναι απαραίτητο να δουλέψει το χαριτωμένο σε bridge mode (μόνο σαν modem δλδ ) μπροστά από έναν ASUS RT-N66U router που έχω σήμερα (με NETGEAR DGND 3300v2 για ADSL modem).
> Το ψάξιμο δεν με διαφώτισε / καθησύχασε. Παίζει τελικά;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων και σας εύχομαι ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ και ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ !
> 
> ...


Εφ'οσον θα εχεις ως ρουτερ το asus για να μην μπλεκεσαι με πολλα και επειδη θελει λιγη μανουρα θα σε συμβουλευα να κινηθεις ως εξης :

Θα ρυθμισεις το ρουτερ σε dynamic ip(στην wan port του) ή static ip βαζοντας την ip του cpe που θα χρησιμοποιησεις ως μοντεμ (πχ 192.168.1.1 με subnet mask 255.255.255.0). Το ιδιο θα ειναι εχει local ip πχ 192.168.0.1 και gateway το 192.168.1.1(το μοντεμ αλλα ειναι optional). Θα απενεργοποιησεις το upnp,firewall και το wifi απο το zte και θα εισαι ενταξει.(Στο configuration του wan connection στο type θα δεις οτι ειναι PPPOE αλλα ειναι σε dropdown list. Δες αν υπαρχει η επιλογη bridge)

Με εκτιμηση

----------


## netblues

Ναι αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι pppoe.

----------


## nicolasdr

> Ναι αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι pppoe.


Το bridging δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα οτι το router θα σηκωνει το ppp session. Αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που υπαρχουν σαν επιλογες και το dynamic ip και το static ip στο routing method. Η κινηση θα περναει μεσα απο το router και ολοι οι clients θα ειναι συνδεδεμενοι πανω σε αυτο. Απλα το ppp θα το σηκωνει το modem επισης.

Με εκτιμηση

----------


## quad

Το bridge mode είναι κάτι πολύ συγκεκριμένο με το ρουτερ του παρόχου να παίζει το ρόλο απλά του modem και το συνδεδεμενο router να κάνει initiate το interface του pppoe παίρνοντας απευθείας public IP. Όταν ρουτάρει το modem/router του παρόχου κάνοντας handle pppoe session προφανώς δεν μιλάμε για bridging. Σε μια τέτοια περιπτωση θα υπήρχε πάλι θέμα performance του zte μετά από μεγάλο uptime και μπόλικο sustained traffic....

Εδώ και λίγες μέρες ενεργοποιήθηκε η νέα γραμμή και πήρα το vdsl router της HOL. 
Με λίγο ψάξιμο το root pass βρίσκεται σχετικά εύκολα και ενεργοποιεί εξτρα παραμέτρους... ;-)

----------


## stratus

Παρακαλω τα φωτα σας  :Smile: 
Εχω ενα vigor 2850.Βαζω το zte σε bridge mode το συνδεω στη wan2 του vigor και απο οτι βλεπω στο μενου του vigor συνδεεται και παιρνει και ip,αλλα δυστυχως internet γιοκ.Καμια ιδεα;
ΥΓ Παροχος ειναι η forthnet

----------


## sdikr

> Παρακαλω τα φωτα σας 
> Εχω ενα vigor 2850.Βαζω το zte σε bridge mode το συνδεω στη wan2 του vigor και απο οτι βλεπω στο μενου του vigor συνδεεται και παιρνει και ip,αλλα δυστυχως internet γιοκ.Καμια ιδεα;
> ΥΓ Παροχος ειναι η forthnet


Αν το Ip που παίρνεις είναι τύπου 10.χ.χ.χ  τότε υπάρχει μάλλον θέμα με το όνομα χρήστη και τον κωδικό

----------


## stratus

> Αν το Ip που παίρνεις είναι τύπου 10.χ.χ.χ  τότε υπάρχει μάλλον θέμα με το όνομα χρήστη και τον κωδικό


Ιp της forthnet παιρνει και στο μενου του vigor δειχνει μεταφορα πακετων αλλα απο ιντερνετ τιποτα.Να αναφερω οτι στη vdsl line εχω cosmote.Oταν λοιπον αποσυνδεσω τη cosmote δεν εχω ιντερνετ

- - - Updated - - -

Επανερχομαι.Αν στo zte βαλω στη συνδεση bridge vlan id 835 παιρνω ip αλλα δεν εχω ιντερνετ
Αν βαλω 835 δεν παιρνω ip
Αντε ρε παιδες καμια βοηθεια  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Ιp της forthnet παιρνει και στο μενου του vigor δειχνει μεταφορα πακετων αλλα απο ιντερνετ τιποτα.Να αναφερω οτι στη vdsl line εχω cosmote.Oταν λοιπον αποσυνδεσω τη cosmote δεν εχω ιντερνετ
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Επανερχομαι.Αν στo zte βαλω στη συνδεση bridge vlan id 835 παιρνω ip αλλα δεν εχω ιντερνετ
> Αν βαλω 835 δεν παιρνω ip
> Αντε ρε παιδες καμια βοηθεια


Κάτσε, όταν λες Bridge,  δεν κάνει την pppoe κλήση το vigor;

Είσαι σε vdsl απο κέντρο ή απο καμπίνα;

----------


## stratus

Λοιπόν vdsl από καμπίνα. Βάζοντας 835 γίνεται κλήση παίρνω ip αλλά δεν έχω ίντερνετ
Βάζοντας 1102 στο μενού του vigor βλέπω Pppoe drop down

----------


## stratus

Οχι νομιζατε οτι θα τη γλυτωνατε απο εμενα  :Razz: 
Οπως εγραψα στο vigor στη τηλεφωνικη γραμμη εχω οτε και συνδεω σε bridge mode το zte ή καποιο αλλο ρουτερ με νοβα.Βγαζω τη γραμμη οτε και μενει αυητ της νοβα.Αν σερφαρω μεσω wifi ολα οκ,αν παω ομως μεσω λαν δεν σερφαρω.Βλεπω λοιπον οτι ενσυρματα παροτι βγαζω τη γραμμη οτε παραμενουν οι dns server του οτε γιαυτο δεν μπορω να σερφαρω (το reboot το δοκιμασα)Mεσω wifi δουλευει γιατι παιζει με τους dns server της google που εχω βαλει.Το προβλημα ειναι οτι ενσυρματα δεν παιρνει τους dns της google.Αντε τσακαλια περιμενω

----------


## sdikr

> Οχι νομιζατε οτι θα τη γλυτωνατε απο εμενα 
> Οπως εγραψα στο vigor στη τηλεφωνικη γραμμη εχω οτε και συνδεω σε bridge mode το zte ή καποιο αλλο ρουτερ με νοβα.Βγαζω τη γραμμη οτε και μενει αυητ της νοβα.Αν σερφαρω μεσω wifi ολα οκ,αν παω ομως μεσω λαν δεν σερφαρω.Βλεπω λοιπον οτι ενσυρματα παροτι βγαζω τη γραμμη οτε παραμενουν οι dns server του οτε γιαυτο δεν μπορω να σερφαρω (το reboot το δοκιμασα)Mεσω wifi δουλευει γιατι παιζει με τους dns server της google που εχω βαλει.Το προβλημα ειναι οτι ενσυρματα δεν παιρνει τους dns της google.Αντε τσακαλια περιμενω



Στις ρυθμίσεις του dhcp server έχει βάλει εσύ να δίνει μόνο αυτά που του όρισες;

----------


## stratus

Γλυτωσες sdikr  :Twisted Evil: Problem solved.Δανειστα ενα vigor 130 και εβαλα καρφωτους dns server και ησυχασα
Ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον

----------


## gkal66

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Ξέρει κανείς τις ρυθμίσεις που πρέπει να βάλω σε fritzbox ώστε να μπορεί να συνδεθεί πάνω σε bridge ZTE 168N;

Έχω φτιάξει κανονικά το bridge (PTM VLAN 835 με forthnet όπου και συγχρονίζει κανονικά σε DSL 50/5) και το έχω αποδώσει στις LAN 1,2,3, ώστε να έχω διαχείριση από τη LAN4, το fritzbox είναι συνδεδεμένο με τη LAN1, πάνω στη LAN1 του ΖΤΕ και έχω επιλέξει :

1. *Connect via* 

Connection to an external modem or router

Select this kind of connection if the "LAN 1" port of the FRITZ!Box is connected to an already existing external modem or router.

2. *Operating Mode*

Establish own connection to the Internet

The FRITZ!Box disposes over its own IP address range. The firewall remains enabled.

3. *Account Information*

Is account information required? 

Yes

Enter the Internet account information you received from your Internet service provider.
User name : xxxx.ath.forthnet.gr (Δοκίμασα βάζονται και το @forthnet.gr)
Password : xxxxxxx

4. Στα connection settings δοκίμασα και με VLAN ID 835

Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν συνδέεται και έχω στα LOGS του fritzbox μηνύματα PPPoE timeout error.

Θα αναρτήσω το μήνυμα και στο fritzbox forum.

----------


## ndan_gr

Προχώρησα και εγώ στις ρυθμίσεις που αναφέρετε για αλλαγή του κωδικού χρήστη 'forthnet', και απενεργοποίηση του remote management.
Όμως αν συνδεθώ από το myaccount της εταιρείας στην επιλογή Βελτίωσε το Wifi σου, βλέπω ότι με κάποιο τρόπο διαβάζει (έχει επικοινωνία με το router), και γνωρίζει το SSID του ασύρματου δικτύου μου.

Εντόπισα ότι στο μενού management & diagnosis, υπάρχουν κάποιες ρυθμίσεις της Forthnet, μήπως από εκεί δίνεται πρόσβαση στο router και στο SSID?

Θα προχωρήσω και εγώ στην ενεργοποίηση της λειτουργίας bridge ώστε να συνδέσω το Xiaomi 3 router, ώστε να βελτιωθεί το σήμα του WIFI μέσα στο σπίτι.
Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω.

----------


## tsavman

Έχω το ίδιο setup (H168N με MiRouter 3) σε forthnet εδώ και ένα χρόνο, χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.
Το myaccount δεν βλέπει ούτε το ZTE αλλά προφανώς ούτε και το MiRouter 3.

----------


## gkal66

Εικόνες για το πως έκανα bridge με fritzbox 











Απενεργοποίησα επίσης στο ZTE όλες τις remote management υπηρεσίες, άλλαξα τις πόρτες προσθέτοντας κάποιους αριθμούς  (π.χ. την http από 80 σε 8010) έκλεισα το wifi και άλλαξα και το password του χρήστη forthnet. Την LAN4 άφησα έξω από το bridge ώστε να μπορώ να συνδέω το PC και να βλέπω τι γίνεται στην 192.168.1.1 (υπάρχει και καλύτερος τρόπος αλλά πόσες φορές θα συνδεθώ...)

----------


## dimangelid

Για να βλέπω και το modem από το δίκτυό μου, από την στιγμή που έχει κλειστό dhcp, του έχω δώσει μια ip στο range του τοπικού μου δικτύου και έχω συνδέσει στο switch μια θύρα που δεν είναι στο bridge. Οπότε έχουμε:

1) Βάζουμε το modem σε bridge στην θύρα που θέλουμε (LAN1 εγώ)

2) Του δίνουμε μια ip στο ίδιο range με το τοπικό μας δίκτυο, εκτός του range που μοιράζει ο dhcp του router (πχ την 192.168.1.1 και ο dhcp του router, μοιράζει από την 192.168.1.10 και μετά)

3) Κλείνουμε dhcp, Wi-Fi, firewall στο modem

4) Συνδέουμε την LAN1 του modem με την θύρα wan του router και βάζουμε στο router τα στοιχεία σύνδεσης του παρόχου μας

5) Συνδέουμε την LAN2 του modem (ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη θύρα του) στο switch μας.

Έτσι ανά πάσα στιγμή έχουμε άμεσα πρόσβαση στο interface του modem

- - - Updated - - -




> Για να βλέπω και το modem από το δίκτυό μου, από την στιγμή που έχει κλειστό dhcp, του έχω δώσει μια ip στο range του τοπικού μου δικτύου και έχω συνδέσει στο switch μια θύρα που δεν είναι στο bridge. Οπότε έχουμε:
> 
> 1) Βάζουμε το modem σε bridge στην θύρα που θέλουμε (LAN1 εγώ)
> 
> 2) Του δίνουμε μια ip στο ίδιο range με το τοπικό μας δίκτυο, εκτός του range που μοιράζει ο dhcp του router (πχ την 192.168.1.1 και ο dhcp του router, μοιράζει από την 192.168.1.10 και μετά)
> 
> 3) Κλείνουμε dhcp, Wi-Fi, firewall στο modem
> 
> 4) Συνδέουμε την LAN1 του modem με την θύρα wan του router και βάζουμε στο router τα στοιχεία σύνδεσης του παρόχου μας
> ...


Το παραπάνω στήσιμο το έχω με ένα Asus DSL N17U ως modem και ένα pc με pfSense για router. Θα δουλέψει και με οποιοδήποτε άλλο modem, αρκεί οι υπόλοιπες θύρες LAN να μην είναι στο ίδιο bridge με την LAN1

----------


## jkoukos

Αφού έχεις κανονικό router, μπορείς να δημιουργήσεις ένα νέο interface (ίδιο με το WAN) που απλά θα έχει ΙΡ στο ίδιο υποδίκτυο με το modem.

Π.χ. στο δικό μου router με OpenWrt έχω:
1. Modem σε Bridge mode με ΙΡ 192.168.20.1 και κλειστό DHCP, WLAN κλπ.
2. Router με θύρα LAN ΙΡ 192.168.10.1
3. Router με θύρα WAN στο eth0.2 κάνει κλήση ΡΡΡ.
4. Router με θύρα MODEM στο eth0.2 και ΙΡ 192.168.20.254. 

Οποιαδήποτε επικοινωνία με τον router γίνεται μέσω του 4, χωρίς άλλο καλώδιο.

----------


## dimangelid

> Αφού έχεις κανονικό router, μπορείς να δημιουργήσεις ένα νέο interface (ίδιο με το WAN) που απλά θα έχει ΙΡ στο ίδιο υποδίκτυο με το modem.
> 
> Π.χ. στο δικό μου router με OpenWrt έχω:
> 1. Modem σε Bridge mode με ΙΡ 192.168.20.1 και κλειστό DHCP, WLAN κλπ.
> 2. Router με θύρα LAN ΙΡ 192.168.10.1
> 3. Router με θύρα WAN στο eth0.2 κάνει κλήση ΡΡΡ.
> 4. Router με θύρα MODEM στο eth0.2 και ΙΡ 192.168.20.254. 
> 
> Οποιαδήποτε επικοινωνία με τον router γίνεται μέσω του 4, χωρίς άλλο καλώδιο.


Στο βήμα 4, μήπως η 192.168.20.254 πρέπει να είναι 192.168.10.254, για να είναι στο ίδιο δίκτυο με το modem;

Πώς γίνεται από το ίδιο καλώδιο να περνάει και το bridge για το internet και η επικοινωνία με την τοπική ip του modem;

----------


## jkoukos

Όπως τα έγραψα είναι. Το LAN του modem και το MODEM του router είναι στο ίδιο υποδίκτυο.
Απλά στο ίδιο φυσικό interface (ethx) δημιουργείς 2 λογικές θύρες (WAN και MODEM) με διαφορετική ΙΡ η κάθε μία. Αυτή την δυνατότητα την έχουν όλα τα κανονικά router.

----------


## tsavman

Έχω ανεβάσει σε προηγούμενη σελίδα το setup μου.
Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να έχω (wireless ή μέσω ethernet) πρόσβαση στο MODEM; Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος;

----------


## jkoukos

Mόνο ενσύρματα και μέσω του τρόπου που ανέφερε ο dimangelid.

----------


## gkal66

Εγώ πάντως άλλο θα έκανα. Έχω αφήσει την LAN4 του modem εκτός bridge. Αφού απενεργοποιούσα το DHCP του modem, θα του έδινα μια στατική IP στο subnet του router (πχ. 192.168.178.253/24) έξω από το range του DHCP του router και θα σύνδεα την LAN4 πάνω στο switch του router. Γιατί να έχω δύο subnet;;;  :Smile: 
Νομίζω ότι αυτό είπε και ο dimangelid.

Αλλά δεν μου χρειάζεται και οι τέσσερις μείον μία τρεις θύρες του fritz είναι υπερπολύτιμες.

----------


## jkoukos

To ίδιο κάνει και dimangelid, με την μόνη διαφορά ότι το συνδέει σε switch και όχι στον router.
Το ότι έχεις την LAN4 του modem έξω από το bridge δεν έχει διαφορά (όσον αφορά την πρόσβαση) με το να είναι μέσα στο bridge.

----------


## gkal66

Δεν το ξέρω σίγουρα αυτό φίλε jkoukos. Όταν μια φορά σε δοκιμή τις έβαλα όλες στο bridge δεν είχα καμμία πρόσβαση και το επανέφερα με reset.

Επίσης σε σχέση με το post #155 https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...87#post6326287
εγώ δεν έχω δηλώσει VLAN ID στο modem αλλά στο router που κάνει pppoe. Όταν δοκίμασα τον τρόπο του #155 δεν μπορούσα να συνδεθώ.

----------


## jkoukos

Μα στις εικόνες ο router δεν έχει (και καλά δεν έχει) πεδίο VLAN ID. Η τιμή αυτή μπαίνει μόνο στο modem, δεν έχει καμία δουλειά στον router.
Μήπως έχεις κάνει κάποια άλλη ρύθμιση στις συσκευές;

----------


## gkal66

Έχεις δίκιο έτσι θα έπρεπε να είναι. Αν δεις όμως την πρώτη εικόνα του modem δεν έχει VLAN ID και την τελευταία του router όπου έχει !!!
Τρελό. Έτσι όμως δουλεύει. Υποψιάζομαι ότι η ρύθμιση VLAN ID δίνει ένα χαρακτηριστικό tag, μαρκάρει τα πακέτα tcp και τελικά δεν παίζει ρόλο αν το κάνει το modem ή το router. Δεν είμαι ειδικός. Με την αντίθετη ρύθμιση πάντως το fritzbox δεν τα κατάφερνε να συνδεθεί pppoe ή εγώ κάτι άλλο είχα κάνει λάθος. Σε άλλη φάση που θα έχω χρόνο θα το ξαναπροσπαθήσω έτσι για να μάθουμε αν λειτουργεί τελικά.

Ενημέρωση
-----------

Διαβάζοντας όλο και περισσότερο πείθομαι ότι σωστά μπήκε η ρύθμιση στο router, ο οποίος θα μπορούσε να μαρκάρει τα πακέτα και με διαφορετικά VLAN ID αν υπήρχε η δυνατότητα και λόγος (πχ IPTV, VOIP) κλπ

----------


## jkoukos

Κάτσε γιατί μάλλον δεν μιλάμε για το ίδιο πράγμα.
Στο μήνυμα #155, οι 3 πρώτες εικόνες είναι από το modem/router της Nova, που ο φίλος το έχει βάλει σε Bridge mode και σε αυτό (1η εικόνα) έχει το πεδίο VLAN ID. Η 4η εικόνα είναι του router που κάνει την κλήση ΡΡΡ και *δεν* έχει πεδίο VLAN ID.
Εσύ σε σε ποιες εικόνες αναφέρεσαι, διότι αυτά που λες είναι εντελώς ανάποδα από το παραπάνω μήνυμα;

Για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις, σε ADSL έχουμε πρωτόκολλο ΑΤΜ και χρησιμοποιούμε τα πεδία VPI/VCI. Αντίστοιχα σε VDSL έχουμε πρωτόκολλο PTM και χρησιμοποιούμε το VLAN ID. Αυτά υπάρχουν ως επιλογές ρύθμισης αποκλειστικά στο modem, που είναι η συσκευή που κάνει τον συγχρονισμό του DSL στο DSLAM του παρόχου. 
O router κάνει την κλήση ΡΡΡ μέσω της οποίας (κι εφόσον πρώτα έχουμε συγχρονισμό από το modem) παίρνει δημόσια ΙΡ και σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο.
Σε κανονικά router υπάρχει πεδίο VLAN που αφορά χαρακτηρισμό κάποιων πακέτων σε ένα τοπικό δίκτυο (LAN),  μόνο που αυτό δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση με το VLAN ID ενός DSL modem.

----------


## gkal66

Δες εδώ https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...02#post6448802 μήνυμα #177

----------


## jkoukos

Το Fritz δεν είναι κανονικό router αλλά DSL router που μπορεί να δουλέψει και μόνο ως router (αλλά όχι κανονικό). Δεν γνωρίζω πως και γιατί σου παίζει.
Το ίδιο πεδίο υπάρχει και στο δικό μου Fritz 7270, που όπως γνωρίζεις είναι μόνο για ADSL που δεν παίζει με τίποτα αυτή η επιλογή.

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην σου δούλευε αν έβαζες το VLAN ID στο modem, αφού μόνο σε αυτά έχει θέση και χρήση. Μάλλον κάτι άλλο σου είχε ξεφύγει.
Στο δικό σου modem δεν υπάρχει η επιλογή, διότ απλά την έχεις κλειστή (VLAN switch > Off).

----------


## tsavman

> Κάτσε γιατί μάλλον δεν μιλάμε για το ίδιο πράγμα.
> Στο μήνυμα #155, οι 3 πρώτες εικόνες είναι από το modem/router της Nova, που ο φίλος το έχει βάλει σε Bridge mode και σε αυτό (1η εικόνα) έχει το πεδίο VLAN ID. Η 4η εικόνα είναι του router που κάνει την κλήση ΡΡΡ και *δεν* έχει πεδίο VLAN ID.


Σε απλά ελληνικά, τι πρέπει να αλλάξω;  :Razz:

----------


## jkoukos

Εσύ τίποτα. Μια χαρά είναι οι ρυθμίσεις και παίζουν κανονικά οι συσκευές σου.
Το μπέρδεμα έγινε όταν ο φίλος ανέφερε το δικό σου μήνυμα κατά λάθος, αντί τις εικόνες του δικού του.

----------


## gkal66

> Το Fritz δεν είναι κανονικό router αλλά DSL router που μπορεί να δουλέψει και μόνο ως router (αλλά όχι κανονικό). Δεν γνωρίζω πως και γιατί σου παίζει.
> Το ίδιο πεδίο υπάρχει και στο δικό μου Fritz 7270, που όπως γνωρίζεις είναι μόνο για ADSL που δεν παίζει με τίποτα αυτή η επιλογή.
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην σου δούλευε αν έβαζες το VLAN ID στο modem, αφού μόνο σε αυτά έχει θέση και χρήση. Μάλλον κάτι άλλο σου είχε ξεφύγει.
> Στο δικό σου modem δεν υπάρχει η επιλογή, διότ απλά την έχεις κλειστή (VLAN switch > Off).


Και όμως φίλε δεν δουλεύει. Νομίζει ότι δουλεύει, παίρνει IP αλλά δεν υπάρχει επικοινωνία με τον έξω κόσμο. Λειτουργεί μόνο με τον συνδυασμό του #177 και ΚΑΝΕΝΑ άλλο. Μυστήριες οι βουλές του Fritz!Box.

----------


## jkoukos

Επαναλαμβάνω δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση. Έτσι δουλεύουν όλες οι συσκευές ανέκαθεν. Κάποια ρύθμιση λανθασμένη ή ξεχασμένη υπάρχει.
Αν υπάρχει συγχρονισμός και παίρνεις δημόσια ΙΡ, τότε είναι θέμα επικοινωνίας στο LAN. Μπορείς να δώσεις εικόνες με τις ρυθμίσεις όταν έχεις το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα;

----------


## tsavman

> Εσύ τίποτα. Μια χαρά είναι οι ρυθμίσεις και παίζουν κανονικά οι συσκευές σου.
> Το μπέρδεμα έγινε όταν ο φίλος ανέφερε το δικό σου μήνυμα κατά λάθος, αντί τις εικόνες του δικού του.


Ό,τι παίζουν σωστά εδώ και ένα χρόνο, παίζουν, απλά δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο interface του MODEM  :Razz:

----------


## jkoukos

Στο έγραψα πάλι πριν. Ακολούθησε τις οδηγίες του dimangelid.

----------


## ndan_gr

Εγώ ξεκίνησα σβήνοντας όλες τις ρυθμίσεις του παρόχου και στη συνέχεια έφτιαξα τις ρυθμίσεις για bridge.
Με αυτόν τον τρόπο (σειρά), δε με άφηνε να κάνω port binding σε καμία θύρα LAN ή ssid (μπορούσα να το τικάρω αλλά δεν το αποθήκευε).

Το έλυσα φτιάχνοντας πρώτα τη ρύθμιση για bridge, στη συνέχεια ρύθμισα το port binding και στο τέλος έσβησα όλες τις ρυθμίσεις του παρόχου.

Σε προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου ανέφερα ότι ο πάροχος έβλεπε το SSID ID που είχα επιλέξει, παρόλο που είχα αλλάξει password στο username forthnet & root, και είχα κλείσει το service control και τα remote service ports.
Δεν ξέρω πως το διάβαζε αλλά κάθε αλλαγή SSID ID, αντικατοπτριζόταν στο my account.

Μεθαύριο θα έρθει τεχνικός της Forthnet γιατί υπάρχει θόρυβος στη γραμμή από τη στιγμή που ενεργοποιήθηκε το VDSL, και μου ζήτησε πρόσβαση στο χώρο για να γίνουν μετρήσεις καθώς και στο κουτί του ΟΤΕ (γραμμών).
Πιστεύετε ότι πρέπει να επαναφέρω το router με Reset ή να το αποφύγω δίνοντας στον τεχνικό τον κωδικό που έχω βάλει για να κάνει τη δουλειά του;

Φοβάμαι μη μου τρέξει κανένα firmware update και χάσω τη πρόσβαση.

----------


## gkal66

Έχεις δίκιο φίλε. Και εγώ έτσι το έκανα. Πρώτα έφτιαξα το bridge και αφού το ανάθεσα στις lan1-3 μετά έσβησα όλα τα άλλα. Απαγόρευσα όλες τις προσβάσεις, άλλαξα το password, έκλεισα το wifi και άλλαξα τις πόρτες πρόσβασης. Στο my account λέει ότι δεν υπάρχει σύνδεση.

----------


## ndan_gr

> Έχεις δίκιο φίλε. Και εγώ έτσι το έκανα. Πρώτα έφτιαξα το bridge και αφού το ανάθεσα στις lan1-3 μετά έσβησα όλα τα άλλα. Απαγόρευσα όλες τις προσβάσεις, άλλαξα το password, έκλεισα το wifi και άλλαξα τις πόρτες πρόσβασης. Στο my account λέει ότι δεν υπάρχει σύνδεση.


Καλά αφού το γύρισα σε bridge δεν ξαναμπήκα με καλώδιο για να δοκιμάσω αλλάζοντας το όνομα του wifi αν το "βλέπει", αλλά υποθέτω ότι αφού δεν κάνει την "κλήση" το modem δε θα μπορεί να στείλει στοιχεία. (η ημερομηνία του ZTE γύρισε στο 1970!)

----------


## gkal66

Το πιθανότερο είναι όταν έρθει ο τεχνικός να χρησιμοποιήσει δικό του εξοπλισμό για μετρήσεις, οπότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Αν στη χειρότερη θέλει να δοκιμάσει το router κάνε επιτόπου ένα reset  :Smile:  πριν προλάβει να καταλάβει τι έγινε  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ndan_gr

> Το πιθανότερο είναι όταν έρθει ο τεχνικός να χρησιμοποιήσει δικό του εξοπλισμό για μετρήσεις, οπότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Αν στη χειρότερη θέλει να δοκιμάσει το router κάνε επιτόπου ένα reset  πριν προλάβει να καταλάβει τι έγινε


Τελικά έκανε τις μετρήσεις του με ένα tablet και δεν ασχολήθηκε καν με το router.

----------


## minasv

Καλημερα, για h367n καταφερα να βρω τους root κωδικους μεσω του routerpassview

----------


## Black3539

> Καλημερα, για h367n καταφερα να βρω τους root κωδικους μεσω του routerpassview


Μπορείς να μας τους πεις και εμάς παρακαλώ

----------


## minasv

> Μπορείς να μας τους πεις και εμάς παρακαλώ


Δεν ξερω αν ειναι σε ολους το ιδιο! Σε ενα φιλαρακι που δοκιμασα τον κωδικο που εχει το δικο μου μπηκε κανονικα!



```
username: root
password: 4Aw{(h:^62RsgyV?
```

----------


## Black3539

> Δεν ξερω αν ειναι σε ολους το ιδιο! Σε ενα φιλαρακι που δοκιμασα τον κωδικο που εχει το δικο μου μπηκε κανονικα!
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> username: root
> password: 4Aw{(h:^62RsgyV?
> ```


Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Δούλεψαν και σε μένα τελικά

----------


## lazarefa

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση κι από μένα. Μπορεί κανείς να κάνει αναβάθμιση firmware στο συγκεκριμένο μόντεμ με δικαιώματα απλού χρήστη; Είμαι στη Nova εδώ και 3 μέρες χωρίς πρόσβαση ίντερνετ και θέλω να δοκιμάσω το τελευταίο firmware μπας και βγάλω καμιά άκρη (χλωμό αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις).

----------


## Black3539

> Παιδιά μια ερώτηση κι από μένα. Μπορεί κανείς να κάνει αναβάθμιση firmware στο συγκεκριμένο μόντεμ με δικαιώματα απλού χρήστη; Είμαι στη Nova εδώ και 3 μέρες χωρίς πρόσβαση ίντερνετ και θέλω να δοκιμάσω το τελευταίο firmware μπας και βγάλω καμιά άκρη (χλωμό αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις).


Το θέμα ειναι που θα βρεις το firmware ?

----------


## lazarefa

Έχω βρει το firmware...

----------


## slalom

> Έχω βρει το firmware...


Αν ειναι της HOL για το Η168Ν το θελω και εγω

----------


## lazarefa

Της nova είναι αυτό που έχω.

----------


## gamsgr

> Έχω βρει το firmware...


Στείλε

----------


## tsavman

Ας ανέβει το fw σε κάποιο cloud και για τους υπόλοιπους..

----------


## slalom

Για το H168N μπορει να γραψει καποιος το τελευταιο fw της Vodafone?

----------


## slalom

Καποιος ρε παιδια το τελευταιο fw??

----------


## karajim80

Καλημέρα παιδια.Εχω σπάσει τα νεύρα μου απο το πρωί προσπαθώντας να συνδέσω το zte 268n με το vr200.Εχω καταφέρει να δώσω ιντερνετ στο vr200 μετα απο αρκετή προσπάθεια γιατί δεν δεχόταν τους κωδικούς που μου έδινε η wind.τελικα κατι πείραξαν στην γραμμή και τους δέχτηκε.Εχω καταφέρει να δώσω ιντερνετ με καλώδιο Ethernet στο zte και δουλεύει κανονικά.Συνδεομαι ασύρματα και ανοίγουν κανονικά οι σελίδες.Αυτο που δεν κατάφερα ειναι να κανω το τηλεφωνο που ειναι συνδεμένο στο ΖΤΕ να δουλέψει.Καμια βοήθεια?Ρωτησα στους τεχνικούς και μου είπαν οτι γίνεται να δουλέψει με αυτο τον τροπο.Δηλαδη να πάρω το ιντερνετ με το tp link vr200 και μετα να το συνδέσω με το ΖΤΕ για να δουλέψει μονο το τηλεφωνο απο αυτο.

----------


## jkoukos

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ.

----------


## karajim80

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ.Οι κωδικοί όμως που βρήκα και δοκίμασα για ρουτ δεν δουλεύουν.Οποτε το ξεχνάω?

----------


## jkoukos

Ποιους έχεις βρει; Το routerpassview το δοκίμασες;

----------


## karajim80

Δεν εβγαλα ακρη ουτε με αυτο.Μαλλον δεν υποστηριζει το 268n.
Σε ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σου.

- - - Updated - - -

Τελικα σιγουρα δεν το υποστηριζει το 268 γιατι του εριξα το αρχειο απο το tplink και το διαβασε κανονικα.
Καμια αλλη ιδεα?

----------


## karajim80

Υπαρχει περιπτωση να κανω το αντιθετο?Nα εχω το router της wind να παιρνει ιντερνετ και τηλ και να το δινω στο tp link vr200 και απο εκει να το μοιραζω μεσα στο σπιτι?Ενδεικτικά θα σας πω οτι στην ιδια θεση σε μετρηση με το νετφλιξ το ενα μου δινει 13,5 και το 34.9.Δεν το κατεχω και πολυ και οποιες δοκιμες εχω κανει δεν καταφεραν ουτε την τρυπα στο νερο.Καποιος να με καθοδηγησει γιατι δεν αντεχεται το ρουτερ της wind.

----------


## jkoukos

Μπορείς να το βάλεις ως απλό ασύρματο router πίσω από το ΖΤΕ.
Μόνο που θα έχεις 2πλό ΝΑΤ. Κοίτα αν στο ΖΤΕ υπάρχει κάπου επιλογή ορισμού DMZ και αν ναι, όρισε εκεί την WAN IP που θα έχει το VR200.
Διαφορετικά απλά αν θέλεις να ανοίξεις μία πόρτα, θα το κάνεις 2 φορές. Πρώτα στο ΖΤΕ προς την WAN IP που θα έχει το VR200 και μετά σε αυτό προς την ΙΡ της δικτυακή σου συσκευής.

----------


## karajim80

Το γραφεις τοσο απλο ρε φιλε που νομιζω οτι ειμαι δεινοσαυρος..
Μακαρι να καταλαβαινα τα μισα απο οσα γραφεις.Θα προσπαθησω με τον 
κοινο φιλο μας το γκουγκλι μπας και βγαλω ακρη.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τον χρονο σου.

- - - Updated - - -

Συμφωνα με το λινκ απο tplink που εδωσες συνδεω το δικο μου ρουτερ
στην θυρα wan.Δεν αναφερει ομως στο αλλο ρουτερ που το συνδεω.Σε 
οποιαδηποτε θυρα ή στην θυρα wan του zte?Θα πρεπει να ρυθμισω και κατι
αλλο στο zte?Εχει καπου μια ρυθμιση για να μετατρεψεις την θυρα 1 σε wan.Αυτο το πειραζω?
Σορυ σας εχω πρηξει οπως κι ο καθε δεινοσαυρος..

----------


## jkoukos

Στο ΖΤΕ θα συνδεθεί σε μια LAN. Tην WAN στο ZTE την θέλεις μόνο στην περίπτωση που αυτό χρησιμοποιηθεί ως απλό router (και όχι τώρα ως modem/router) πίσω από άλλο router. Χωρίς αυτήν την ρύθμιση η WAN παίζει ως LAN.

----------


## karajim80

Δεν μου δουλευει με τιποτα ρε φιλε.Δοκιμασα dhcp on dhcp off
ενναλαξ και στα δυο μηπως θελει καποιο απο τα δυο αλλα και παλι δεν.
Πρεπει να βαλω καποιες συγκεκριμενες διευθυνσεις εκει?
Μηπως πρεπει να τρεξω το quick setup στο vr200 και να διαλεξω bridge?
Νομιζω οτι το εκανα αλλα τοσες φορες που εχω κανει επαναφορα
και στησιμο απο την αρχη μπορει και να μην θυμαμαι καλα.

----------


## jkoukos

Αλλάζοντας τη κατάσταση λειτουργίας σε Wireless Router Mode, τι επιλογές σου δίνει για σύνδεση στο Internet (στο Advanced); Αλλάζουν αντίστοιχα και οι επιλογές στον wizzard;
Μπορείς να δώσεις screenshoots από τις επιλογές αυτές;

----------


## karajim80

Νομιζω αυτα θελεις.
Connection Type:PPPoE
Dynamic ip
Static ip
Το DHCP πρεπει να το εχω ανοιχτο ή κλειστο στο vr200?

- - - Updated - - -

Νομιζω οτι κλειδωνει καλα το ρουτερ της wind αλλα το ασυρματο
δεν αντεχεται.Αν και δεν ξερω μου φαινονται καλα τα νουμερα

Link Status Up 
Modulation Type VDSL2 
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 5118/51197 kbps 
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 54140/127919 kbps 
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 41.8/25 dB 
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 2.2/4.1 dB 
Output Power(Up/Down) 9.3/14.4 dBm 
Data Path(Up/Down) Interleaved/Interleaved 
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 3/1083 
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/8 ms 
INP(Up/Down) 0/3.5 symbols 
Profile 17a 
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM 
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 0/0 
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/34

----------


## jkoukos

Εντάξει είναι οι ρυθμίσεις στο VR200, αρκεί να είναι τα σωστά username/password.

Όλες τις ρυθμίσεις θα τις κάνεις συνδεδεμένο το PC απςυθείας και μόνο στον router που ρυθμίσεις κάθε φορά. Τα 2 router δεν θα συνδέονται μεταξύ τους.

Στο LAN του VR200 ορίζεις να έχει IP σε διαφορετικό υποδίκτυο από το ZTE και τον DHCP ανοικτό, αφού πλέον όλες οι συσκευές θα συνδέονται σε αυτό.
Π.χ. αν το ΖΤΕ έχει ΙΡ 192.168.1.1, βάλε στο VR200 192.168.*2*.1. Υπόψη ότι αλλάζοντας την ΙΡ το PC θα πάρει νέα ΙΡ από τον DHCP ή του βάζεις εσύ μία χειροκίνητα στο ίδιο υποδίκτυο (π.χ. 192.168.2.2).

Στο ΖΤΕ απλά το βάζεις σε Bridge mode (αντί ΡΡΡοΕ).
Τέλος συνδέεις μία θύρα LAN του ZTE με την WAN του VR200 και κάνεις επανεκκίνηση και στα 2.
Από εδώ και πέρα το ZTE θα κάνει μόνο συγχρονισμό δουλεύοντας ως modem και ως router θα είναι το VR200, που θα κάνει την κλήση ΡΡΡ και την σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο. Όλες οι συσκευές θα συνδέονται ενσύρματα και ασύρματα στο VR200.

----------


## nisfa

Εγώ πάντως προσπάθησα να βάλω σε bridge mode το Η168Ν και δεν δουλεύει με τίποτα.

Έκανα την δουλειά μου μέχρι πριν λίγες μέρες με το Vigor 130 και ήταν όλα ΟΚ μέχρι που
έπεσε κεραυνός και έκαψε ότι ήταν συνδεδεμένο στο τηλεφωνικό δίκτυο.

Αναφέρομαι σε VDSL σύνδεση της Vodafone 50/5.

Δοκίμασα άλλα 2 modem, ένα TP-LINK και ένα D-Link και κανένα δεν συγχρονίζει πάνω από 15/1 !!!
Τα modem είναι VDSL και γνωστό ότι δουλεύουν σε άλλες συνδέσεις (50/5).

Το Vigor 130 επίσης έκανε το ίδιο αλλά ψάχνοντας τα διάφορα firmware του έβαλα κάποιο και
συγχρόνισε 50/5 και όλα καλά. Ήδη έχω παραγγείλει άλλο να το αντικαταστήσω.

Αυτό που δεν παλεύω είναι πως το κwλο ZTE συγχρονίζει 50/5 και τα άλλα όχι !!!
Μάλλον κάτι έχει κάνει η Vodafone για να σε αναγκάσει να χρησιμοποιείς το δικό της modem
αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ζόρι τραβάει αν εγώ το θέλω σε bridge mode και να έχω το router
που θέλω από πίσω. 

Θα έφευγα αλλά μάλλον και οι άλλοι πάροχοι το ίδιο θα κάνουν οπότε δεν έχει νόημα η ταλαιπωρία.

----------


## dimangelid

> Εγώ πάντως προσπάθησα να βάλω σε bridge mode το Η168Ν και δεν δουλεύει με τίποτα.
> 
> Έκανα την δουλειά μου μέχρι πριν λίγες μέρες με το Vigor 130 και ήταν όλα ΟΚ μέχρι που
> έπεσε κεραυνός και έκαψε ότι ήταν συνδεδεμένο στο τηλεφωνικό δίκτυο.
> 
> Αναφέρομαι σε VDSL σύνδεση της Vodafone 50/5.
> 
> Δοκίμασα άλλα 2 modem, ένα TP-LINK και ένα D-Link και κανένα δεν συγχρονίζει πάνω από 15/1 !!!
> Τα modem είναι VDSL και γνωστό ότι δουλεύουν σε άλλες συνδέσεις (50/5).
> ...


Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι στην καμπίνα σου, έχει ενεργοποιηθεί το vectoring. Αν ναι, τα άλλα modem μάλλον δεν υποστηρίζουν vectoring και για αυτό συγχρονίζουν σε χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα.

----------


## slalom

> Δοκίμασα άλλα 2 modem, ένα TP-LINK και ένα D-Link και κανένα δεν συγχρονίζει πάνω από 15/1 !!!
> Τα modem είναι VDSL και γνωστό ότι δουλεύουν σε άλλες συνδέσεις (50/5).


Δεν υποστηριζουν vectoring

----------


## nisfa

> Δεν υποστηριζουν vectoring


Καλησπέρα, δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς είναι το vectoring αλλά φαντάστηκα
ότι επειδή τα άλλα modem είναι πολύ πιο νέα από τη μπακατέλα Η168Ν
θα συγχρόνιζαν σωστά 50/5.

Πράγματι πριν από κανά χρόνο θυμάμαι ότι το TP-LINK δούλευε full speed και
ξαφνικά σταμάτησε κι έτσι πήρα το Vigor και έκανα δουλειά.
Οπότε πιθανότατα κάτι θα άλλαξαν και έγινε αυτό.
Το θέμα είναι ότι δίνω άλλο ένα 100ρικο και κάτι ψιλά επειδή η μπακατέλα 
είναι κλειδωμένη......

Αυτή τη στιγμή που μιλάμε είναι τεχνικός στο σπίτι και μου λέει να αφήσω τη 
μπακατέλα και να μην κάνω bridge mode γιατί δεν προβλέπεται !!!

Είναι η γυναίκα μου εκεί, εγώ δουλεύω, κι αν ήμουν κοντά θα πήγαινα να
του δώσω να το βάλει........ στο δικό του σπίτι !!!

----------


## slalom

Μπορεις να το γκουγκλαρεις το vectoring

----------


## gamsgr

Καλησπέρα παιδιά ξέρετε τα στοιχεία του zte267n της Nova για bridge mode; Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## paanos

Ζητα να σου στείλουν το Η267Α, γίνεται bridge.

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα παιδιά ξέρετε τα στοιχεία του zte267n της Nova για bridge mode; Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.


Ρωτα στο θέμα της Nova, είναι άλλη συσκευή το Η267Α από το Η267Ν.

----------


## gamsgr

Καλημέρα και στο H267N είναι ίδια τα στοιχεία με του H168N.

----------


## konstantinosdms

Αγόρασα το tplink vr400 και εχω forthnet 50mbps vdls2 static-ip  στο σπιτι με zxhn h168n router απο τον παροχο.Συνδεσα το tplink αλλα δε συγχρονιζει. Το γυρισα πισω ως προβληματικο και μου εδωσαν το ιδιο καινοργιο.Παλι τα ιδια.Η μονη λυση ειναι bridge.Μπορει να με βοηθησει κανεις με αναλυτικες οδηγιες πως θα το κανω? Εχω κωδικους root για το zhxn..

----------


## radiodj105

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Και σε εμένα έπαιξαν οι κωδικοί "root", αλλά διαπιστώνω το εξής...
Ενώ από το Router Pass View βλέπω αρκετά πράγματα (πχ Display Name στην περιοχή VOIP), όταν μπαίνω στο ρούτερ με κωδικούς root, δεν βλέπω πουθενά την επιλογή για να αλλάξω το Display Name.
Περίεργο, έτσι;

----------


## jkoukos

Γιατί να τα αλλάξεις; Αυτά τα τραβά αυτόματα από τον server του παρόχου.

----------


## radiodj105

Παλιά σε άφηνε και έγραφες και το όνομά σου αν ήθελες.
Και μετά εμφανιζόταν σε συσκευές IP ότι έγραφες.

----------


## nutrialex

Oδηγίες για BRIDGE για όποιον θέλει:

----------


## tsavman

Επιστροφή Ελλάδα για διακοπές, και στο σπίτι υπάρχει VDSL της Forthnet/Nova με το εν λόγω modem/router.
Παλαιότερα το δούλευα σε bridge mode με ένα Xiaomi Router 3 όπου το είχα σετάρει με custom DNS της cloudflare.

Υπάρχει τρόπος να ρυθμίσω το ΖΤΕ να χρησιμοποιεί αυτούς, έναντι των default της forthnet, παραμένοντας modem/router, ή να το ξεχάσω; Έχω admin rights στο ZTE. Έψαξα λίγο, αλλά βρήκα μόνο dynamic DNS, που δεν είναι αυτό που θέλω.

----------


## finos

Voip με  wind δουλευει με bridge?

----------


## jkoukos

Ναι, όπως και στους άλλους παρόχους. Μόνο σε Cosmote δεν παίζει, διότι χρησιμοποιεί διαφορική υλοποίηση.
Αρκεί να μπορείς να το βάλεις σε Bridge Mode, διότι συνήθως έχουν κλειδωμένη την επιλογή και γι' αυτό θέλουμε τον κωδικό του χρήστη root.

----------


## finos

Των κωδικο του root πως θα βρούμε ;

----------


## paanos

Ποια έκδοση εχεις; (Λογισμικό, το λέει κάτω κάτω στο μενού του εξοπλισμού)

----------


## finos

> Ποια έκδοση εχεις; (Λογισμικό, το λέει κάτω κάτω στο μενού του εξοπλισμού)


 ZXHN H268N V1.1.0_WND.1T16

----------


## jkoukos

Καταρχήν έχεις το H268N και όχι το H168N που αναφέρεται το παρόν θέμα.
Για το δικό σου δεν έχω υπόψη να έχει βρεθεί ο κωδικός, αλλά απ' ότι διαβάζω δεν έχει κλειδωμένη την επιλογή για Bridge Mode.
Μπορείς να το δεις στις ρυθμίσεις της σύνδεσης αν ισχύει αυτό.

----------


## finos

> Καταρχήν έχεις το H268N και όχι το H168N που αναφέρεται το παρόν θέμα.


ωχ ναι   :Whistle: 




> Για το δικό σου δεν έχω υπόψη να έχει βρεθεί ο κωδικός, αλλά απ' ότι διαβάζω δεν έχει κλειδωμένη την επιλογή για Bridge Mode.
> Μπορείς να το δεις στις ρυθμίσεις της σύνδεσης αν ισχύει αυτό.


ωντως το εχει ξεκλείδωτο

----------


## jkoukos

Δες εδώ πως μπαίνει σε Bridge Mode.

----------


## vladimir rus

Μήπως υπάρχει root password για να κάνω bridge.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## tkonto

> Ιp της forthnet παιρνει και στο μενου του vigor δειχνει μεταφορα πακετων αλλα απο ιντερνετ τιποτα.Να αναφερω οτι στη vdsl line εχω cosmote.Oταν λοιπον αποσυνδεσω τη cosmote δεν εχω ιντερνετ
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Επανερχομαι.Αν στo zte βαλω στη συνδεση bridge vlan id 835 παιρνω ip αλλα δεν εχω ιντερνετ


Δεν κάνεις ΝΑΤ και δεν σε βγάζει στο Ιντερνετ.
Το ίδιο "θέμα" θα αντιμετωπίσεις και σε routerOS (Mikrotik) εάν δεν του πεις "κάνε και ένα ΝΑΤ σε παρακαλώ"

----------


## shatzi

Μετά την ενεργοποίηση του bridge mode και ενώ παίζει καλα δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ στο modem της nova καθαρά για να βλέπω το ποσο συγχρονίζει η vdsl. τι κάνουμε σε αυτήν την περίπτωση?

----------


## jkoukos

Με δεύτερο καλώδιο δικτύου μεταξύ τους. Και μετά:

α. Αν μπορούν να παίξουν στο ίδιο υποδίκτυο, βάλε το ΖΤΕ στο τέλος (π.χ. 192.168.1.254) και το δικό σου στην αρχή (192.168.1.1).
Επίσης στον DHCP του δικού σου, θα φροντίσεις να μην περιέχει την .254 στο εύρος που δίνει αυτόματα διευθύνσεις (βάλε να δίνει π.χ. μέχρι .200).

β. Αν δεν μπορούν να παίξουν στο ίδιο υποδίκτυο, όρισε στην κάρτα δικτύου του υπολογιστή σου να έχει 2 σταθερές ΙΡ, από μία στο αντίστοιχο υποδίκτυο.

----------


## shatzi

> Με δεύτερο καλώδιο δικτύου μεταξύ τους. Και μετά:
> 
> α. Αν μπορούν να παίξουν στο ίδιο υποδίκτυο, βάλε το ΖΤΕ στο τέλος (π.χ. 192.168.1.254) και το δικό σου στην αρχή (192.168.1.1).
> Επίσης στον DHCP του δικού σου, θα φροντίσεις να μην περιέχει την .254 στο εύρος που δίνει αυτόματα διευθύνσεις (βάλε να δίνει π.χ. μέχρι .200).
> 
> β. Αν δεν μπορούν να παίξουν στο ίδιο υποδίκτυο, όρισε στην κάρτα δικτύου του υπολογιστή σου να έχει 2 σταθερές ΙΡ, από μία στο αντίστοιχο υποδίκτυο.


 :One thumb up:  σε ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια σου, έτσι έπαιξε κανονικά

----------


## thodoris85

Καλησπέρα,

έβαλα το modem σε bridge mode και το συνδεσα με τη wan του router (asus rt-ac86u).
Για να έχω πρόσβαση και στο modem (από το εσωτερικό δίκτυο) έκανα άλλη μια συνδεσμολογία lan to lan (modem με router) έτσι ώστε να μπορώ να συνδεθώ στην static ip που είχα δώσει στο modem.
Αυτό όμως μου δημιούργησε προβλήματα με το VPN server που είχα σετάρει στο router και έκανε συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις (παρατήρησα ότι έκανε WAN IP renew κάθε 1 λεπτό περίπου).

Αυτό δε μου ήταν μεγάλο πρόβλημα και έτσι το άφησα χωρίς lan-lan.
Για να μη μακρυγορώ, επειδή παρατήρησα και άλλα προβλήματα στο δίκτυο και θέλω να έχει τοπική IP και το modem, υπάρχει κάτι που θα έπρεπε να είχα τσεκάρει στο modem έτσι ώστε να μη μου δημιουργεί συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## mondeo

Τον DHCP Server στο ZTE τον απενεργοποίησες;

----------


## thodoris85

> Τον DHCP Server στο ZTE τον απενεργοποίησες;


Ναι. Μόνο στο router είναι ενεργοποιημένος.
Το modem το έχω ορίσει με στατική IP (η οποία είναι μόνο προσβάσιμη όταν συνδέσω ένα laptop απευθείας με το modem ).

- - - Updated - - -

Το έχει κάνει κάποιος χωρίς πρόβλημα (εννοώ για "lan to lan"), ή να υποθέσω ότι είναι θέμα του modem;

----------


## smith11

Δεν ξέρω για εσάς, εγώ δεν έχω βρεί άκρη με το routerpassview μιας και δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να πάρω backup στο firmware που κάθομαι.

Device Type ZXHN H168N V3.1
HW Version V1.0
SW Version V3.1.0T15_GR5
Provider: nova

Κάποιο root credential (ό,τι έχω δει στο thread δεν έχει δουλέψει) ή άλλος τρόπος να πάρω το config;

----------


## ferengi

> Δεν ξέρω για εσάς, εγώ δεν έχω βρεί άκρη με το routerpassview μιας και δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να πάρω backup στο firmware που κάθομαι.
> 
> Device Type ZXHN H168N V3.1
> HW Version V1.0
> SW Version V3.1.0T15_GR5
> Provider: nova
> 
> Κάποιο root credential (ό,τι έχω δει στο thread δεν έχει δουλέψει) ή άλλος τρόπος να πάρω το config;


Έχω το ίδιο ακριβώς και παίζει μια χαρά αυτό https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...35#post6174535 το έχεις δοκιμάσει;

----------


## smith11

Ναί, παίζει να ήταν το μοναδικό page που δεν διάβασα σε όλο το thread.  :RTFM: 

Μου δούλεψε κι εμένα λοιπόν και έχω κόψει και το remote management και δούλεψε και το config του Routerpassview, όλα σωστά μέχρι εδώ. Βέβαια το Mikrotik RB962 που μου ήρθε σήμερα το πρωί είναι DoA και άντε τώρα να βγάλω άκρη με το μαγαζί που - εννοείται - δεν έχει 2η συσκευή σε stock...  :Crying:

----------

